# Any Cubers in Germany (best would be North-Rhine-Whestfalia)



## Lio2010 (Jan 5, 2023)

Any Cubers in germany?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 5, 2023)

Well I live in the Netherlands, and North-Rhine-Westfalia borders the Netherlands so kinda close ig


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 5, 2023)

Have you already asked this in the almost dead speedcube.de forum?
Otherwise, Austria


----------



## Lio2010 (Jan 6, 2023)

Thom S. said:


> Have you already asked this in the almost dead speedcube.de forum?
> Otherwise, Austria


No, cause i startet two threads 1 year ago and got no answer


----------



## Lio2010 (Jan 6, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Well I live in the Netherlands, and North-Rhine-Westfalia borders the Netherlands so kinda close ig


Where?


----------



## RazielSeraf (Jan 6, 2023)

Lio2010 said:


> Any Cubers in germany?


Münster, NRW


----------



## Lio2010 (Saturday at 7:00 AM)

RazielSeraf said:


> Münster, NRW


Nice! My brothers godmother is living there! We are 1 hour away from each other.


----------



## Lio2010 (Saturday at 7:08 AM)

Thom S. said:


> Otherwise, Austria


I am in Sölden (Austria) rn for skiing


----------

